# cz 100 trigger



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

if you have a CZ100 and dont like how far you have to pull the trigger, I took mine and filed a little metal off the side of the trigger bar disconnect and then bent it down slightly so that the trigger bar would release the firing pin sooner and that took quite a bit of the "run" out of the trigger. the filing was so that the cam would slide back foreward again. i noticed that without the ever so slight filing, the cam would hang up and not go back foreward again without a little help. it worked though! maybe someone with more knowledge can improve the procedure to work better. for the price of this weapon,i figure i cant hurt it too much.


----------

